# Hawaiian Crush



## ravegraffiti (Jan 11, 2009)

New batch of trees i got. Full 100% sativa its called hawaiian crush it was a Maui Wowie X hawaiian sativa mix. Crazy Shit!

What ya guys think?


----------

